

A rocket-propelled jet wants to fly from Australia to Europe in 90 minutes - jelinka
http://www.news.com.au/technology/innovation/a-futuristic-rocket-propelled-jet-promises-to-fly-passengers-from-australia-to-europe-in-90-minutes/story-fnjwucti-1227507854831

======
thedogeye
I want to live in a world where it is easier to get from San Franscisco to
Croatia than to Santa Clara.

